# Creative Labs Webcam VF-0040 Driver for Vista



## donnap1957 (Mar 27, 2005)

_I have a creative labs webcam, vf-0040 and have bought a new PC which has Vista and can't find the installation disk. Is my webcam compatible with Vista and if so, can anybody help me with the appropriate driver? Vista went through it's process and did not find a driver._


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

If you mean the VF0400;

http://support.creative.com/Downloads/welcome.aspx


edit: others; http://support.creative.com/Products/Products.aspx?catid=218&Referer=/Downloads/welcome.aspx


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for webcam driver:
http://support.creative.com/Products/product_list.aspx?catID=218&CatName=Web+Cameras#

Note: I think you mean vf-0400 not vf-0040?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

It would appear Riskyone101 has me on ignore (which I personally could care less about) BUT either route offered (mine or that of Riskyone101) will get you to the driver you seek.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

donnap1957 said:


> _I have a creative labs webcam, vf-0040 and have bought a new PC which has Vista and can't find the installation disk. Is my webcam compatible with Vista and if so, can anybody help me with the appropriate driver? Vista went through it's process and did not find a driver._



Hello,

Maybe the link below will help. Not sure about Vista though.

There is a model VF-0040 listed in the archived files.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-need-driver-for-creative-webcam-vf-0040-a-251158.html

Hope this was some help.


----------

